
Ask HN: Were you able to get your post on front pages of HN[News/Ask/Show]? - m33k44
Just out of curiosity:<p>- Were you able to get your post(s) on front page of either<p><pre><code>  - News

  - Ask

  - Show

</code></pre>
- How many times have you managed to get your posts on front page of above listed section(s)?<p>- Have you tried to get your post on front page of one of the above sections and did not succeed? How many times have you attempted that?
======
frantzmiccoli
Before answering I am suggestion that you question why you ask this question.

To almost quote Paul Graham, "A good PR campaign doesn't make good product".
Don't mistake attention for traction.

If it is to engage in discussions, depending on your background, it is often
more relevant to have a few smart people around you to discuss topics than to
get a random person opinion from the internet. Some can be very relevant, most
are not. As an example, a few days ago I read people suggesting a person that
was laid off because of the crisis to try day trading to generate extra money.

As per an answner to the question.

Personal experience: not the things I thought were the most interesting / took
me the most time were the most effective ones.

I got little attention with projects that took me months.
[https://frantzmiccoli.github.io/Gimuby/](https://frantzmiccoli.github.io/Gimuby/)
extensive genetic algorithms lib in Ruby and
[https://deepdancer.github.io/deepdancer-
documentation/](https://deepdancer.github.io/deepdancer-documentation/)
dependency injection for Node.

Similarly, deep thought things, unless they are perceived as coming from an
industry reference don't make it, like
[https://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/journal/2019/0...](https://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/journal/2019/08/03/building-
a-brand.html)
[https://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/thoughts/2016/...](https://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/thoughts/2016/12/12/konnectr-
post-mortem-analysis.html) or
[https://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/tips/2018/04/0...](https://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/tips/2018/04/08/gdpr-
reading-notes.html) ...

I have noted a love for the unconventional security related topics:
[https://thedarkside.frantzmiccoli.com/experimentations/2014/...](https://thedarkside.frantzmiccoli.com/experimentations/2014/06/09/trick-
user-access-history-css-visited-and-captcha.html) and
[https://thedarkside.frantzmiccoli.com/tricks/2016/08/27/hack...](https://thedarkside.frantzmiccoli.com/tricks/2016/08/27/hacked-
investigating-intrusion-on-server.html)

And also I was surprised for some very practical "how to X" no matter how
simple it might be:
[https://thedarkside.frantzmiccoli.com/how%20to/2020/04/01/tw...](https://thedarkside.frantzmiccoli.com/how%20to/2020/04/01/twilio-
how-tocall-forwarding-and-voice-messaging.html)

